# Origi: risentimento muscolare al flessore.



## admin (16 Dicembre 2022)

Come riportato da Sky, Origi ha riportato un risentimento muscolare al flessore.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2022)

Un rottame


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2022)

È ormai chiaro perché il Liverpool lo abbia lasciato partire a zero, e chi ci poteva cascare se non noi?


----------



## Albijol (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Origi ha riportato un risentimento muscolare al flessore.



Grazie Garante, Grazieeee


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> È ormai chiaro perché il Liverpool lo abbia lasciato partire a zero, e chi ci poteva cascare se non noi?


e quanti ringraziamenti quando è andato via...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Origi ha riportato un risentimento muscolare al flessore.



Da lasciare rinchiuso in qualche cesso degli emirati arabi.
E poi a dicembre mi sento ancora dire "eh, ma aspettiamo la fine della stagione per giudicare", sia mai che questi cadaveri ambulanti si trasformino in veri calciatori.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Non ho parole


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Dicembre 2022)

Complimenti.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Da lasciare rinchiuso in qualche cesso degli emirati arabi.
> *E poi a dicembre mi sento ancora dire "eh, ma aspettiamo la fine della stagione per giudicare"*, sia mai che questi cadaveri ambulanti si trasformino in veri calciatori.


Lo sai bene perche' lo dicono,pensa se certi giocatori li avessero presi Mirabelli o Leonardo,apriti cielo gia' al 1 settembre altro che fine dell'anno.


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Origi ha riportato un risentimento muscolare al flessore.


Riporto un info che ho scritto questa estate:
Meno di 60 partire in 5 anni
Appena 10 gol negli ultimi 5 anni
MM dalla trequarti in su non ne prendono mezza.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Origi ha riportato un risentimento muscolare al flessore.


pacco micidiale


----------



## Tobi (16 Dicembre 2022)

Che pacco


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2022)

Una discarica, un ingaggio folle. Via via! Qualche squadra turca si trova che se lo accolla sto pacco!! Monetizzare per quel che si puo'


----------



## danjr (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Origi ha riportato un risentimento muscolare al flessore.


Ex giocatore


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Una discarica, un ingaggio folle. Via via! Qualche squadra turca si trova che se lo accolla sto pacco!! Monetizzare per quel che si puo'


4 netti a stagione per dare contributo 0, questo ti rimane sul groppone fino a scadenza (Giugno 26) vedrai


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2022)

da mettere nell'umido come Bakoyoko


----------



## bobbylukr (16 Dicembre 2022)

Niente, questo infortunio ormai si è cronicizzato: ogni 2/3 mesi si spaccherà sempre. Mi ricorda Vieri che si stirava sempre lo stesso muscolo e stava sempre fuori almeno 3/4 volte all'anno, solo che lui era Vieri e quando giocava era mostruoso, questo invece...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Origi è un pacco ma si sapeva. Il Liverpool quelli buoni li tiene,secondo voi hanno scritto "siamo scemi" sulla maglia?


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Mai piaciuto ne tecnicamente, ne caratterialmente, non sposta nulla ed è anche un rottame.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Dicembre 2022)

In sei mesi ha trascorso più tempo in infermeria che in campo.


----------

